# John Deere 318



## metzjim (Jun 10, 2010)

We have a John Deere 318 that the motor through a rod through the casing. The motor in it was a 20 hp Onan. We are looking to replace it with something a little motre affordable. Does anyone of a motor out there that will bolt in as a replacement with the output shaft at the same height.

We are really looking for something that does not need a lot of fabricating to sit properly in the frame.

THanks for your help.

Jim


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have all the shop and repair manuals if you need any future info..........


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

Look Into The Kohler Engines That Were Available For That Tractor that Yr & Thats your Replacement, the Kohlers Are a Better Stronger Engine Than The Onan


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

There are several retailers of small engines that have conversion kits. In the past I seem to recall conversions for B&S and Honda. You may still find a Kohler but the ones I've seen are an old design that looks like the Onan. These conversion kits are using new OHV engines.

I'd not personally waste time on doing anything with the Onan. Engine has been out of production for maybe 8 yrs or more. Parts prices were high to begin with and I'm sure things have not improved. Had the Gov go out in mine and I spent on the order of $125-150 on parts to repair. That was maybe 5-6 yrs ago.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Check out...
Small Engine Warehouse...for Honda replacements..$$$$
Jim's tractors for the Briggs Vanguard replacement..
Tulsa Engine 

there are probably others since I looked a year or so ago.


----------



## KStewart (Jan 28, 2016)

*Need Hub Caps for 318 John Deere*

I need a set of Hub Caps for a 318 John Deere. [email protected]


----------

